# Phal Yaphon Nicegirl



## bigleaf (Sep 26, 2013)

Phal Yaphon Nicegirl
(amboinensis X Yaphon Image)
71.9% amboinensis, 21.9% micholitzii, 6.3% violacea

Looks almost just like a Phal amboinensis.

Yesterday picture taken in the afternoon






Taken this morning


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 26, 2013)

Stunning flower!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 26, 2013)

you can say that again!
Stunning flower! 
I got an amboinensis this summer, I really like this species!


----------



## chris20 (Sep 26, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## abax (Sep 26, 2013)

That is one BOLD Phal. It's beautiful. Why is it that I have more wants than money??!!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 27, 2013)

Nicebloom !!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 27, 2013)

abax said:


> That is one BOLD Phal. It's beautiful. Why is it that I have more wants than money??!!!!



Or space...


----------



## fbrem (Sep 27, 2013)

wow, that flower is like velvet wrapped around my heart


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Sep 28, 2013)

Peter that is a nice one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bigleaf (Sep 28, 2013)

Thank you everyone. I bought a new sky blue background yesterday at hobby lobby. Trying a new look


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 28, 2013)

IMO, the blue is too intense, fighting for my attention against the flower.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 29, 2013)

very nice phal.


----------

